# Mosquito controlled hunt



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

My little brother got drawn for a youth Mosquito gun hunt this year. This will be the first controlled hunt both of us have ever been on and just wondering what to expect. Is this a good controlled hunt, will we see lots of deer, what is the lay of the land, is one section better then the others and is it better to roam around for this one or stay seated most the day. All questions i have and any information would be a big help and appreciated.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I would suggeat sitting still for first few hrs.You can expect to see a lot of deer,hope i didnt jinx you.There are some good Bucks roaming around there also.Good Luck.


----------



## moosetrax (Apr 22, 2005)

There is a lot of different land types there...food crops, wood, open grass fields and swamp...some there best action is around the swamp look for funnel areas or the edge of the swamp and sit in for a few hours.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

one of my favorite times of the season to hunt mosquito is during the youth hunt, the kids get to hunt the refuge area, i dont, i stay in the public hunting area, but i still almost every year kill a doe... why?? because by 8am kids get jumpy and want to move, they move and move the deer right towards my stand . keep your ass on stand and you will see deer. get on a field edge, tree line, service road, the deer will be moving. so to answer your question... NO NO NO dont move


----------

